# 8 string guitar by luthier esteban maxera



## andyvicius (Jan 17, 2009)

hello guys! let me introduce to you my new baby....

here's a vid of me, trying it out
in the vid you'll see me playing different improvisations with different sounds, and some riff by my favourite metal band, MESHUGGAH.



guitar specs:

neck through. neck is made of wenge-maple. ebony fretboard.
body is made of zebrawood and maple.
scale: 30"
tuning machines and bridge: hipshot.
pickup: EMG 808.

contact:
luthier Esteban Maxera - [email protected]

here are some pictures too! if you want the full gallery, pls go here.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 17, 2009)

who says emg's cant have a good clean sound 

love that wood man
that grain is


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Jan 17, 2009)

wow, very nice looking guitar and obviously very capable of some great tones! Good playing as well! I would love to see more guitars made from this guy!


----------



## Elysian (Jan 17, 2009)

does the fretboard not narrow as it gets closer to the nut? it looks phenomenal, i really dig it.


----------



## andyvicius (Jan 17, 2009)

Elysian said:


> does the fretboard not narrow as it gets closer to the nut? it looks phenomenal, i really dig it.



yes but not much. it's almoust 1 centimeter thicker that an ibanez 8 string on the nut. i wanted it like that... i can use it like a stick to tap... haven't started on that yet hehe..


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 17, 2009)

gorgeous work, gorgeous sound! congratulations


----------



## andyvicius (Jan 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> gorgeous work, gorgeous sound! congratulations



wow patrick! my friend the luthier esteban will be glad you like his guitar...
i shoud your vids to him and your guitars when we were planning the construccion and he really digged your work!

cheers from argentina


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome.

Pure awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks and sounds mega


----------



## Dyingsea (Jan 17, 2009)

The jazz playing at the beginning sounded choice. That's what these kinds of guitars should be playing more of IMO.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Jan 17, 2009)

wow... that thing is an eye-popper! Awesome gitfiddle! 

also... COMBUSTION! 

congrats!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 17, 2009)

Very, very pretty work, Estaban! Awesome playing, Andy and thanks for showing a little jazz! Great choice in woods on that beastie.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 17, 2009)

I like it! Looks good, and playable, and it gets some very clear notes, especially on the lead work. Why did you leave the end of the board unfretted like that?


----------



## renzoip (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome guitar and awesome playing as well!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats a sick guitar. I liked the cleans alot. What Meshuggah riff was that at 1:39 seconds?


----------



## vansinn (Jan 17, 2009)

Oy oy oy, _very_ nice build, choise of woods and finish 
I would've kept the wood as-is in the 4th/5th pics (on the bench), looks really sexy!
30" scale.. how is it tuned?


----------



## andyvicius (Jan 17, 2009)

Overtone said:


> I like it! Looks good, and playable, and it gets some very clear notes, especially on the lead work. Why did you leave the end of the board unfretted like that?



i wanted only 24 frets and there was some spare ebony... so we made a that little logo there too...



Stealthtastic said:


> Thats a sick guitar. I liked the cleans alot. What Meshuggah riff was that at 1:39 seconds?



it's "combustion", first song from "obzen" album



vansinn said:


> Oy oy oy, _very_ nice build, choise of woods and finish
> I would've kept the wood as-is in the 4th/5th pics (on the bench), looks really sexy!
> 30" scale.. how is it tuned?



it's tuned half step down.
from low to high:
F-Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb

string gauge is: a daddario 7 string pack 0,9-0,56. the 8 string is a bass string 0,75
next time for the first 7 strings i'll get a 0,10 set


----------



## Chritar (Jan 17, 2009)

that guitar looks amazing  and sounds amazing too


----------



## AZ7 (Jan 18, 2009)

That is beautiful. You are a lucky person to have such great resources to have a guitar made to your own realization. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the total cost when finished and how long did it take to get it from start to finish.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## andyvicius (Jan 18, 2009)

AZ7 said:


> That is beautiful. You are a lucky person to have such great resources to have a guitar made to your own realization. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the total cost when finished and how long did it take to get it from start to finish.
> Thanks for sharing!



the luthier esteban and i are really close friends, so he made a special price for me. it took 6 months.

the price for customers he told me it would be something around 3000 and 3500 dolars, depending on the woods, pickups, and hardware selection.

thanks for the comments! cheers from argentina


----------



## Apophis (Jan 18, 2009)

looks and sounds cool  congrats



andyvicius said:


> yes but not much. it's almoust 1 centimeter thicker that an ibanez 8 string on the nut. i wanted it like that... i can use it like a stick to tap... haven't started on that yet hehe..



I also love that idea, my 10 string is also constructed this way  wider spacing near the nut helps sometimes and it was borrowed from classical guitar in my design


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW... that is a phenomenally good looking guitar.

Personally, I would have put a Bare Knuckle Miracle Man bridge and Cold Sweat neck in it if it was mine, but an astouding guitar nonetheless


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## Napalm (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow very nice guitar what would something such as that go for ?


----------



## Overtone (Jan 18, 2009)

this much



andyvicius said:


> the luthier esteban and i are really close friends, so he made a special price for me. it took 6 months.
> 
> the price for customers he told me it would be something around 3000 and 3500 dolars, depending on the woods, pickups, and hardware selection.
> 
> thanks for the comments! cheers from argentina








lmao


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the super thin maple lines all over the place - very alembic feel to it. I love it.


----------



## andyvicius (Jan 19, 2009)

Overtone said:


> this much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehe!!! i really like that pic! in my mind i was already riff to death on invisible strings


----------



## Johann (Jan 19, 2009)

que buena guitarra! ahora me arrepiento de haber mandado a hacer mi randy rhoads de 6 cuerdas 

anyway, felicitaciones


----------



## voiceguitar (Jan 19, 2009)

wow amazing! very clean looking.... I love that heel, how it is right out of the way. cheers


----------



## andyvicius (Jan 20, 2009)

Dyingsea said:


> The jazz playing at the beginning sounded choice. That's what these kinds of guitars should be playing more of IMO.



check out charlie hunter if you haven't yet. he plays that novax monster with 3bass string 5 guitar string hybrid with fanned frets. completly insane.


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, Patrick, looks like you are not the only one to have played jazz on an 8 string non-hybrid guitar. 

What's even phenomenal is that you are using EMG808 and not even in neck position!
Now that cool looking and playing and sounding guitar!


----------



## andyvicius (Jan 21, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> Well, Patrick, looks like you are not the only one to have played jazz on an 8 string non-hybrid guitar.
> 
> What's even phenomenal is that you are using EMG808 and not even in neck position!
> Now that cool looking and playing and sounding guitar!



thanks! to get that jazzy tone i closed the tone knob a little and equalized the pod xt bank a little... i will add a neck pickup sometime eitherway...
cheers


----------



## Axel (Jan 21, 2009)

Phenomenal playing and really nice guitar. Looks a little Conklin inspired. Same headstock too.
I didn't care too much for the tone during Bleed but everything else sounded awesome.


----------



## andyvicius (Jan 21, 2009)

Axel said:


> Phenomenal playing and really nice guitar. Looks a little Conklin inspired. Same headstock too.
> I didn't care too much for the tone during Bleed but everything else sounded awesome.



yeap... i didn't nailed bleed really... have to polish those bends and the muting... i'll try it again sometime soon! 

you are absolutly right about the conklin headstock and the similar shape... those 8 string monsters they build are amazing...


----------



## Spondus (Jan 21, 2009)

thats sweeeeet


----------



## HANIAK (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful guitar dude!!! really awesome! Perhaps the most beautiful 8 I've seen.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jan 21, 2009)

felicitaciones ...


----------



## andyvicius (Jan 22, 2009)

HANIAK said:


> Beautiful guitar dude!!! really awesome! Perhaps the most beautiful 8 I've seen.



wow, really glad you think that!!! i feel the same way!


----------



## RXTN (Jan 24, 2009)

Holy fuck! It's amazing!


----------



## andyvicius (Jan 27, 2009)

Deaths Madrigal said:


> wow, very nice looking guitar and obviously very capable of some great tones! Good playing as well! I would love to see more guitars made from this guy!



thanks for your comment!

maxera's website is coming soon! i'll let you know when it's up and running!


----------

